# Cold what can I use



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all, nearly 5 weeks pregnant and come down with shivers and a very very bad sore throat, what can I take, also I can feel coming down with cold.

For my throat I usually use Merocaine this has anticeptic in it and I also use strepcils, can I use these

Not sure for cans and cant's

Please let me know

Many thanks

Marteen
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on your pregnancy 

Merocaine and strepsils are both fine (act locally as aneasthetic agents)

Maz x


----------

